# Weaving- Pin weaving this little one is so cute.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.interweavestore.com/handwovens-swatch-critter-kit-alzeda-angora-goat?utm_source=emedia_blast&utm_campaign=wt-npa-hs-160805&utm_content=868343_WP160805&utm_medium=email


----------

